# Question about using both Rescue Remedy and Xanax



## tracymom (Mar 11, 2002)

Long story short, I have an Rx for Xanax on hand for very occasional panic attacks, which I use probably once in two to three months. However, we've got some recent family issues which have increased my baseline anxiety. I talked to my doctor about how to judiciously use the Xanax, not too much or too little, and when to consider an SSRI (which I feel don't need yet, but will reconsider in a month or so as things play out in this situation).

For occasional daily anxiety, I've been first trying Rescue Remedy, which honestly works well over half the time. But sometimes, it doesn't for whatever reason, perhaps when the stress or anxiety is just too much. (?)

So, my question, suffice it to say, is, how long would you wait after taking a dose of Rescue Remedy before taking a dose of Xanax? I'm assuming they work on different pathways, so they might not interfere, but I'd think I'd probably still need to a wait a while, wouldn't I?

Opinions?


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

In answer to your question, I really don't know because RR works on a non-physical, vibrational level and the Xnanx works on a physical/chemical level. If the RR isn't working, it is likely because it isn't addressing the core issue of your panic attacks. Other combinations flower essences will probably work better. Here is an article Panic Attacks and Flower Essences by Greek MD, Marina Angeli who has successfully treated panic attacks with just essences. I believe they are all Bach Flowers.

Quote:

It took a long time of experimenting with different flower essences before 'a formula' that really works in panic attacks became obvious. In the beginning, my attention tended to be 'symptom oriented', focusing on the symptoms of fear and trying to have the fear relieved with flower essences. So I tried all essences concerning fears, like Mimulus, Aspen, Rock Rose, Rescue Remedy and more. To my surprise, they would make practically no difference, as people's emotional situation would not change to any considerable degree, nor did their psychosomatic symptoms. I knew from experience how effective flower essences concerning fears had proven to be. So, why had we no results here? If panic was the real issue, why did it not respond to the essences?


----------



## tracymom (Mar 11, 2002)

Interesting; thanks for the link. I don't know a lot about how the RR works, it's just worked more times than not for both me and the kids.







Always good to learn more.

ETA: Awesome article, fascinating stuff here! Thanks again!


----------



## tracymom (Mar 11, 2002)

Oh, wow, okay I think this answers my question here, from the same article:

Quote:

Concerning chemical medication, I never needed to prescribe drugs for Panic Attacks. In cases of people who were put under drug treatment before coming to flower therapy, I do not suggest they stop taking the medicine at once, as this could make them feel anxious or insecure, not to mention the symptoms that could arise because of the sudden discontinuation of the drug. I tell them that soon they are going not to need the drug, but for the time they can do as they feel, perhaps try to gradually take less of the medicine to the point they feel comfortable to. So, they reduce and finally stop taking the medicine, usually during the next few weeks. An exception concerns people who have been using Lorazepam for their panic attacks for many years. They develop a strong dependency on this particular drug and refuse to give it up completely. However, soon they are able to reduce the quantity to placebo levels (0,5- 0,25mg/day).
So this sounds like they work okay together! Yay!


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

Flower essences are fine to take if you need to take your xanax.
There are lots of natural remedies for panic attacks - some people
have great results w/ GABA.

Lemon Balm is wonderful - and Motherwort.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

They work fine together, just know that it may change your need for the medication.

Geez, I was on lorazepam for YEARS and it was horrible to get off of. It's been many many years, but I can still remember that feeling. *shudder.*

Uccomama, that site is a veritable treasure trove of fantastically beautiful information! Thank you, again. I love the updates.


----------



## tracymom (Mar 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
They work fine together, just know that it may change your need for the medication.









I certainly hope so! Yesterday was a good example, I was feeling anxious and upset, having a hard time focusing on work, so I took a dose of RR and it helped a little, but a couple hours later it was apparent it wasn't going to work completely so I used a Xanax which smoothed out the afternoon (which in retrospect turned out to be a good choice). If I can just keep the Xanax to occasional only, I'll be happy, I don't want to take more than one a day at the absolute most. Knowing I can, I'd MUCH rather start with an essence.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

So, just as a nudge I would recommend looking more closely if you are really committed to trying this and making sure you have the correct blend of essences to really address your situation. Often times when flowers don't quite work it's because you haven't chosen (or more accurately the blend doesn't have) the correct essences for you.

In my worst anxiety attacks rescue remedy didn't really touch them, but a custom blend did. Good luck mama! It's a whole new world!


----------



## tracymom (Mar 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
So, just as a nudge I would recommend looking more closely if you are really committed to trying this and making sure you have the correct blend of essences to really address your situation. Often times when flowers don't quite work it's because you haven't chosen (or more accurately the blend doesn't have) the correct essences for you.

In my worst anxiety attacks rescue remedy didn't really touch them, but a custom blend did. Good luck mama! It's a whole new world!









Thank you; I likely will if this keeps up for very long. Right now I'm struggling through a very difficult personal situation and that's what triggering it. If it doesn't subside to "normal" once this gets resolved or drags on for a while, I'll certainly look into it. That was eyeopening information. Even if/when it subsides to normal, when I have more energy for it, it will certainly be worth looking into other blends to get rid of the Xanax completely, even as little as I use it.


----------

